# What do you do with an old W84?



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jul 19, 2018)

Got a member looking for this style knife it ended up having a 3-5/8" blade and 8 - 1/4" OAL. I did some research and found out it is 420 SS. Super light and sharp.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jul 19, 2018)

That would make an awesome skinning knife

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jul 19, 2018)

never thought about that you're right.


----------



## tocws2002 (Jul 19, 2018)

Looking good, pappy, your productivity never ceases to amaze me.

-jasom


----------



## Wildthings (Jul 22, 2018)

What's a "W84"?


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jul 23, 2018)

Wildthings said:


> What's a "W84"?


LOL it's a Western knife made when Camilus took over back in the 90's

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SubVet10 (Jul 23, 2018)

Looks like an oversized scalpel


----------

